# Hello Brethren



## Jose G. Medina (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello my Brothers. My name is Jose G. Medina  I started my journey a few months back but I have been overseas, ready to return to the states this summer. Very excited to learn more, and to be of service. Raised at Fellowship Military Lodge #82, Incirlik AB, Turkey


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome Jose!


----------



## Jose G. Medina (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Bro Stewart P.M.


----------



## cacarter (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome Jose! Stay safe out there.


----------



## Jose G. Medina (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you Bro Cacarter


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome Jose.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome brother, glad you are here. Be safe over there.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 1, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------

